# Cinco de Mayo



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fished with my favorite shop-boy aka Josh and his buddy, way out east. We caught fish in every type of water, pools, shoots, tailouts, it didn't really seem to matter. The steelhead gods (the other ones BESIDES Josh) were smiling down on us that day 


















WHO FORGOT THE HEN FUNNEL!??!?!?!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Phil just producing as usual...don't worry, I wont hate. Got out tonight after work with RSM and did really well. These fish are hungry!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

what river is that? im guessing way out east means the grand, chagrin, conneaut or the rocky?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

tractor5561 said:


> what river is that? im guessing way out east means the grand, chagrin, conneaut or the rocky?




It is a Hen Funnel.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> It is a Hen Funnel.


Sweet! Just keep the backgrounds simple no identifiable backdrops!...lol..


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> Sweet! Just keep the backgrounds simple no identifiable backdrops!...lol..


haha well played... I didn't really feel like going through the paint to fuzzy things up. Plus there are no more steel left in the river after todays rain!!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

RiverDoc said:


> Nice fish!


Thanks man


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

That lakes still cold so they will last a little longer, but probably only in the bottom sections of the rivers normally the very first riffle!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

steelheader007 said:


> That lakes still cold so they will last a little longer, but probably only in the bottom sections of the rivers normally the very first riffle!


eh who cares? I'm ready for the reduced crowds of lovely small mouth season! Lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clayton said:


> eh who cares? I'm ready for the reduced crowds of lovely small mouth season! Lol
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I too am ready for no crowds and lots of Carp, suckers, and smallies!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey man, NICE DROPBACKS!!!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hen funnels don't have bridges in the pix lol.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fishaholic69 said:


> hen funnels don't have bridges in the pix lol.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Since I am the pioneer and founder I believe that entitles me to be the official judge on what is and what is not a hen funnel. Judge rules........................... Hen funnel!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a sweet hen funnel, pretty sure I've fished there before! Nice FEEEESH!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Fished with my favorite shop-boy aka Josh and his buddy, way out east. We caught fish in every type of water, pools, shoots, tailouts, it didn't really seem to matter. The steelhead gods (the other ones BESIDES Josh) were smiling down on us that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish Phil!, and kudos for holding them at a reasonable distance from your body and also not distorting perspective to exagerate, so we can tell that they really are big fish!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Since I am the pioneer and founder I believe that entitles me to be the official judge on what is and what is not a hen funnel. Judge rules........................... Hen funnel!


 Did you coin the phrase? I cannot remember lol we should have a board of hen funnel directors?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> Did you coin the phrase? I cannot remember lol we should have a board of hen funnel directors?


We just may need to! And yes josh is the creator of thy term, "hen funnel". Caught on quick!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beautiful fish!


----------

